# 300zx won't start.



## 300zxforlife (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello, I have a 87' 300zx N/A. I was driving it not far from my house and I rolled up to a stop sign. Right there is when it died. So I waited a few minutes and tried to start it and it was turning over like a champ, but it wouldn't start. That is what it has been doing ever since (about 4 days). It has a small fuel injector leak, so if the hood is open and someone is starting it for you, you can faintly smell gas. Now you can't. I think it's not getting fuel. Where should I start? What would you guys suggest checking first? Thanks for the help.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

If you suspect weak fuel pressure or a bad fuel pump, test both. Install a pressure gauge between the fuel rail and fuel filter. Then have someone crank the car while you watch the gauge. All Nissans (except the Pulsar GTi-R) run at 3 bar fuel pressure.

My Z had a similar problem when I first purchased it. The car would run like a champ, but then I'd stop somewhere to run an errand, come back out, and then the car would just keep turning over but not starting. Turned out to be the distributor. The crank / cam position sensor is built into the distributor, and goes bad over time. The best solution is to simply replace the distributor.


----------



## 300zxforlife (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks man, I will have to check that out.


----------



## 88ZX/86NX (Sep 26, 2011)

If you suspect you have no fuel pressure at the rail, make sure fuel filter isn't clogged


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Once fixed, you should take care of that fuel leak otherwise your next question might be, "Where did I put that fire extinguisher??"


----------



## 88ZX/86NX (Sep 26, 2011)

Check with your dealer to see if the fuel injector recall was done, if not you can get all new injectors for free. These VG30's had a known fuel injector leaking problem, and used to catch on fire, nissan was required to fix this at no cost to the customer regardless of mileage or age. If it was done once already i'm not sure about how it is viewed the second time around, but they may not have to cover it twice


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually, it was a voluntary recall by Nissan, not a mandatory recall under the NHTSA. It wasn't initiated because of a defect. The hoses that Nissan, as well as all other Asian manufacturers at the time, used would deteriorate due to the additives in the fuel used in the USA. After several years, these injection hoses could leak and cause a fire. Nissan created a one-time, voluntary offer for owners of U11 Maximas, V6 200SX's and Z31's in which they replaced the fuel injector rail assy's, modified the injector harness to run each bank off of two wires instead of six, and they would replace the fuel filter and fuel pressure regulator as necessary. They did it partially as a safety update but also thinking that if Nissan treated these customers right, they'll eventually buy a new Nissan when they were ready to "move on" from their Z-car or Maxima (which were their "top of the line" cars at the time). That said, by all means check and see if the vehicle has an open campaign and take advantage of it if you can!


----------

